# 2000 maxima crank but no start!



## Prezzy (Feb 17, 2016)

Im new here, i have a 2000 maxima that wouldn't start. It crank but no start.
There is new cam and crank senior,starter and sparks plugs. The only way i get it to start is when i used a jumper cable from other car and connected them to the battery terminal directly with them not touching the battery of the maxima. I'm not a mechnic and its has me puzzle! How can it stated that way and not form the battery. 

If anyone can explain it to me are who to get it resolved.


----------



## Kevin_d09 (May 4, 2016)

has this issue been resolved...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Prezzy said:


> Im new here, i have a 2000 maxima that wouldn't start. It crank but no start.
> There is new cam and crank senior,starter and sparks plugs. The only way i get it to start is when i used a jumper cable from other car and connected them to the battery terminal directly with them not touching the battery of the maxima. I'm not a mechnic and its has me puzzle! How can it stated that way and not form the battery.
> 
> If anyone can explain it to me are who to get it resolved.


If you're able to start the engine by connecting the jumper cables from one battery to the other; plus(+) to plus(+) and minus(-) to minus(-), then your battery either has a very low charge or the battery connectors/posts are dirty, highly oxidized.


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks but it don't look like thats the problem. Did some checks and the ECM was burnt .


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 17, 2016)

I am looking for an 2000 Nissan maxima GLE, with ABS(TCS) ECM (A56-P34 Z45 KE).


----------

